# Uplay client 2 step verfication - beware!



## Laurijan (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi!

I had really big trouble with getting inside my uplay client after i set up 2 step verification in the client so that i would get login-codes from my phone over google authenticator.

It all started with me factory resetting my phone.
After that i could not find anything uplay related inside the google authenticator app and so i could not log into the uplay account on pc - just gone!
So before factory resetting your phone please deativate the 2 way verification or your screwed. Same goes if you phone gets defect or you loose it.

After i send a message to the uplay support 3 weeks ago they said i needed to verify my identity with a email that had a link inside.
Ok - but the link never worked (got error messege every time).

Then the real annoying crap came: I had to give very detailed information in the following messages and screenshots from steam purchases, ps-network ubisoft games, humble bundle (where i got keys for uplay once) etc.
What wondered my was the amount of rejected messages from ubisoft. All the time more and more demands. I think the only thing that got me access again was that i could tell that i bought AC origins for ps4 yesterday and they saw that because my PS4 had a link to my uplay account.

Now i can log in again but beware ubisoft sucks balls when it comes to functionality of the verification links so that i had to spend hours making replays to ubisoft support to proof that i am not someone else.

Edit: i forgot to say that i misplaced the uplay 2 step verification backup code that would have spared me the trouble. but really i am not the type of guy to write codes down and store them where i can find them


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2018)

Disable two step authentication and make your password a strong one.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Disable two step authentication and make your password a strong one.



I wont turn it on again. dont want that trouble again. password is strong an randomly generated inside my password safe (never even memorized it).


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 20, 2018)

I had a similar issue, but it had to do with getting a new phone.

I forgot I had several programs I use linked with google authenticator, but I don't utilize these programs very often so it slipped my mind. I got a cheap (maybe gifted, I don't rightly remember) copy of a Ubisoft game (maybe a AC game or The Division). I played it a little and then didn't play it for a few weeks. In that time frame I finally got a new phone since my 4 year old one was faulty, the internal mic died and I needed a fully functional phone so I could call my grandpa around the holidays last year.

I get a new phone, install apps that I used on the old and setup google authenticator, but I only have my google account linked to it - I didn't realize the other accounts wouldn't be tied to it once I logged and linked my google email. No big deal...whatever. I go about life. A few weeks pass and I remember I have that Ubisoft game to play - but Uplay is asking for my 2-step verification code and I couldn't get it the authenticator to link with my new phone. Eventually I tried to contact Uplay support and emailed support - I go on with life. About 3 days pass before I get some email about what I need to do and I have to call into support and talk with someone......f-it. Not worth my time.

Thankfully I kept my old phone. I shoved it a drawer and just happened across it. I pull the authentication code from it for Ubi - after logging into Uplay I disabled the 2-step. I then re-enabled it and linked it to my new phone. I'm glad that I didn't have to go through all the emailing BS that you did.


----------



## R00kie (Mar 20, 2018)

Uplay generates backup codes for you to use, if you ever lose or break your phone and can't access your Google Authenticator. Let it be a lesson for you.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 20, 2018)

Yeah. Had same problem. Sold my phone. Forgot that I had set up 2-factor verification. Sent them email. No reply for a few hours. Google. Some said that their social media accounts are quicker responder. Contact Ubisoft US on Facebook. Replies back half an hour later. Disables 2-f verification.

While it is a good protection (two of my good friends' uPlay and Origin and/or Steam accounts got stolen a few years back) I don't it's worth the hassle. Haven't turned it on since. Personally I like Steam verification system better.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> I wont turn it on again. dont want that trouble again. password is strong an randomly generated inside my password safe (never even memorized it).


Had some similar trouble once with doing the same for Origin.  I no longer use it.  I just do a strong password now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Had some similar trouble once with doing the same for Origin.  I no longer use it.  I just do a strong password now.


World of Warcraft was doing this and it was glitchy as hell for a solid 6 months. Gave up on it and just doubled the password length and made it much more complex.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 20, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> World of Warcraft was doing this and it was glitchy as hell for a solid 6 months. Gave up on it and just doubled the password length and made it much more complex.



Ok i have a problem with that too i just found out. dont play blizzard games anymore but still silly that when i set up the authenticator it send me a SMS that i have not been able to recieve yet so i cant log in. will clear that matter too soon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2018)

It was years ago. Have no idea what it's like now..


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 20, 2018)

I had the same issue with Origin a few years ago now. Same deal, new phone and authenticator. I had to call tech support and get them to turn it off. Never using Google Authenticator again. I do the text message thing now. But yeah uPlay uses the authenticator so no dice.


----------



## BadFrog (Mar 20, 2018)

Consider using the app Authy. It's similiar to google authenticator. I had the same problem when upgrading phones. This saves me a ton of time as it syncs and backups the codes so you can transfer from phone to phone


----------



## Readlight (Mar 20, 2018)

Newer trust on mobile phone it can breakfast, it is expensive toy.  i use email that it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 20, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I had really big trouble with getting inside my uplay client after i set up 2 way verification in the client so that i would get login-codes from my phone over google authenticator.
> 
> ...


It took me two months to get my uplay account back for this reason after resetting my phone so good advice all in.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 20, 2018)

I turned on the 2 way thing after some dude in Russia got into my account and screwed with my The Division profile, as in deleting it. Found the forum my info was in and I was one in 100+ that got their info leaked by some @$$hole.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 20, 2018)

I've had my amazon account setup for text alerts to my phone with a verification code - got some random amazon code sent to my phone one day. I don't keep a current CC on the account (the one on there is to an empty VISA gift card), but I generally have $50+ in Amazon gift cards on it at any given time. I dropped what I was doing, logged into my account and changed the password to a long, random one and I also change my email password as well just to be safe. I suppose it could have been my wife trying to access my account (never did ask her) since I'm usually home when she needs to get on and order something, but this was during the day while I we were both at work.

If Uplay had a text option like newegg and amazon do and not the 2-step with google authenticator, I'd much rather go with the text method.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2018)

You guys are making me feel like I should change my password from 1-2-3-4 to something else .

Srsly. Tho
I have a strange ability to remember complicated sequences of numbers and letters and some of my passwords are ridiculously complicated .... i checked one of them on a "brute force password cracking calculator" and it estimated something in the hundred million hours to crack time frame


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 20, 2018)

I can attest there support is garbage. Went through the same issues after switching phones. I don't normally play U-play titles cause well Ubisoft can suck on piles of horse manure. That said took like 4-5 hours through support and a bunch of hoops to gain access to 3 games i actually play through there shitty service.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 20, 2018)

I agree their support is tough to navigate, as you saw, but no worse than Steam’s seeming commitment to keeping customers from actually solving any real problems without having the patience of Job.

As to the Uplay service, I find it to have minimal overhead, be fast, and a well laid out UI.  Playing games directly from Uplay is a breeze.  The real trouble is when people try to play a game on Uplay through Steam.  Double navigation = no good.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 21, 2018)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> I can attest there support is garbage. Went through the same issues after switching phones. I don't normally play U-play titles cause well Ubisoft can suck on piles of horse manure. That said took like 4-5 hours through support and a bunch of hoops to gain access to 3 games i actually play through there shitty service.



Crazy your right with ubisoft games sucking. I just didnt want to lose the games i bought for uplay in humble bundle and the 30th anniversary free games i got from uplay back then for free. Also I have both watchdogs games 1 i got free and part 2 i got with an nvidia gtx1080 bundled.
I dislike openworld games that are filled with meaningless side activity to stretch the gametime out as far as possible.
I hope AC origins for PS4 (no crap DRM like on PC) has changed ubisoft far enough for their games to be top notch.
In AC origins I still immediatly realized in first 30min ubisoft still has some sort of permanent disability in not being able to tell a story so that you understand it completly without having to fill in missing parts by yourself.
Black flag was good at least - storytelling still sucked though


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2018)

@Laurijan why would your character instantly know the entire string of people involved in the corruption of Ptolemy’s government and responsible for your son’s death?

It is a deep web of deception and corruption which you must track down like a mystery and stamp out.  It’s actually a quite complex story which parallels historical events in that time period very well.

Interesting that you mention Black Flag. AC:O, which has extremely high ratings, is made by the same team that made Black Flag.  Think of it as Black Flag on sand instead of water.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 21, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> @Laurijan why would your character instantly know the entire string of people involved in the corruption of Ptolemy’s government and responsible for your son’s death?
> 
> It is a deep web of deception and corruption which you must track down like a mystery and stamp out.  It’s actually a quite complex story which parallels historical events in that time period very well.
> 
> Interesting that you mention Black Flag. AC:O, which has extremely high ratings, is made by the same team that made Black Flag.  Think of it as Black Flag on sand instead of water.



I just said that the story telling is strange since i didnt understand anything what was happening in the intro or when you jumped ingame why you fight this one masked man. Also when you arrived in the city in the house of your friend and the soldier came to search this friend he said if they find my letters i am screwed. 
So i was like what letter please? 
I am not pleased when i am kept in the dark to much. I hope the game gets better and the story more understandable.
I wish more game studios could tell a story witcher 3 style..
In black flag i found that the story left out a whole lot of information and jumped to fast forward. 
More conversation and thus explanation would have been good. 
One example was at the end when his reborn one rose against you no damn explanation was given why...

lol a little bit highjacked thread already by my side.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 21, 2018)

Laurijan said:


> I just said that the story telling is strange since i didnt understand anything what was happening in the intro or when you jumped ingame why you fight this one masked man. Also when you arrived in the city in the house of your friend and the soldier came to search this friend he said if they find my letters i am screwed.
> So i was like what letter please?
> I am not pleased when i am kept in the dark to much. I hope the game gets better and the story more understandable.
> I wish more game studios could tell a story witcher 3 style..
> ...


No worries! I was just pointing out some things as I see them.  I apologize for helping you get thread off track.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yup, been there done that no less than two weeks ago! Wanted to log into The Division after a week's holiday and got asked for 2 factor, but in Google Authenticator apparently at some point I had deleted an account. Getting it back? Only possible because I had saved the screenshot with my recovery codes... a last resort after which I would have been forced to contact Ubisoft to unlock stuff.

Safe password... if you really think this is enough versus 2FA, you are sadly mistaken. You do need 2FA on every account that represents some form of value, or there simply isn't any certainty of its security. Even if you put 16 or 24 bit passwords. In my case, I activated 2FA on Ubisoft because my account password was in fact 'guessed' and someone had actually deleted my GR: Wildlands save and started his own, changed my display name and avatar, etc.


----------

